# Compression for on-stage acoustic guitar?



## GuitarPix (Jan 11, 2007)

Just wondering if anyone uses a compressor when their playing acoustic on stage? Whenever I'm playing it seems either my strumming is too loud or my finger picking is too quiet. 

I know some would say "use the volume control", but several of my songs have one style running into the next, back and forth a few times, and no chance to reach up and change the volume as I go.

Some I'm considering a compressor pedal and wanted to see if anyone else uses one.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

There is absolutely no reason why you can not use a compressor on an acoustic guitar. It is possible, with some judicious setting, to smooth out the signal without squashing the overall dynamics too much.

I have used several; DBX 266XL, Sony SRP-210, FMR RNC-1173. The RNC in "Super Nice" mode is my favourite. I have not found a stomp box style that has worked well on acoustic, for me.

I use very little compression on acoustic. My answer to the dynamic difference between hard rhythm and soft finger picking is to use a volume pedal in the effects loop of my rig.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Like ronmac, I use little or no compression on acoustic (though it's a vital part of my electric rig). I tend to use the volume pedal and signal boost instead. EQ plays a vital role here too, though it's hard to generalize when you consider how different acoustics can sound.

Peace, Mooh.


----------

